# Unlock GSM Blackberry 9930 after inputing 10 wrong MEP code times.....need help.....!



## neocrazily (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

i'm just curious with my bb 9930 then input 10 wrong code times, now it's locked GSM and i just can use vodafone for it only. 
anyone knows this case then give me your recommend to fix this........

many thanks 
NEO


----------

